# Thread titles don't expand when you pass the cursor over them



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Most-recently-active thread titles in forum lists, which are often truncated due to lack of space ("New TiVo HD losing all..."), don't expand when you place the cursor on them. All other vBulletin forums that I use have that feature (AVS Forum, for one). It's frustrating to have to click on the most recently active thread just to see the title.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

I actually prefer this to the popup. It gets annoying scrolling down the page and the little popups popping up all the time.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

You must scroll down the page a lot differently than I do. I just tried it at AVS Forum and no little pop-ups happened. You have to hold the cursor on the line for a second before one comes up. I tend not to have the cursor in that thread title column in any case, which is a lot harder to do on AVS Forum than here, where the most-recently-active-thread-title column get about 20&#37; of the width of the page versus the reverse at AVS.

Again, it'd be very nice not to have to click on a thread title and scroll to the top or bottom of the page to read the whole title, only to find out that topic's not interesting after all.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I just notice that this has been added. (It took almost 3 years, but who's complaining )? Thanks a lot!


----------

